# lake Stanley in defuniak



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys I am just curous if anyone has bass fished lake Stanley and how it was? Never been there and I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lake Stanley has bream, crappie, catfish, and bass...none of which are easy to catch. But, they are caught from time to time. There is a public boat ramp at the park on Shoemaker Drive. Juniper is a much better lake for fishing


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I have fished it quite a few times and its pretty reliable for a few 2-2.5 pound bass and a lot of jackfish (chain pickerel) -- and some whopper bream!. It has a lot of grass in it and I like to fish it best with a Rat L Trap in the wintertime when the grass is less. A lot of people fish their worms deep and through the grass though and seem to do pretty well. Otherwise you can beat the bank around both lakes with worms, spinnerbaits and crankbaits (if you can get them through the grass). It seems to fish best around dusk when the bass get up on the banks and they are easy to catch on Senkos or Flukes. Good luck.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The only thing I fish for on Stanley are crappie....maybe twice a year. Caught a few but never over 6 or 7.


----------

